# which bit for templates and appetures please



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

hi all i used to work for a company that produced sheet metal parts for the aircraft industry, they used to rout parts using hss bit that ran either round the outside or inside of template to produce a replica of template.

i have 2 starter sets of bits in 1/4 &1/2 inch shanks but do not seem to have a bit for reproducing templates.

if i wish to cut an appeture right through a piece of 19mm mdf which i am using to get used to use of router, the only bit i seem to have is straight 1/4 dia X1inch the rest are mainly bottom bearing bits for edge work.

i am unsure wether to purchase a top bearing straight cutter that can be used to follow a template inside or out ,using plunge router or inverted in table,???


or is there something else straight /2 fluted/spiral/upcut, have looked at trend/rutlands tool bit catalogue more confused than ever


thank you


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: You can use a bit with a top bearing, by placing the template above the material to be cut, the template must in all cases be fastened to the material (nails, 2 faced tape etc). You can also use a bit with a bottom bearing, by mounting the material above the template, however if it is an inside cut you will have to drill a hole in the material large enough for the bit. I hope you didn't spend a lot of money on HSS bits
in the set you bought, no one uses them anymore, carbide bits are the way to go. 
They last longer and require less sharpening, especially when routing into man made materials, like MDF. Hope this helps Woodnut65


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

matey said:


> hi all i used to work for a company that produced sheet metal parts for the aircraft industry, they used to rout parts using hss bit that ran either round the outside or inside of template to produce a replica of template.
> 
> i have 2 starter sets of bits in 1/4 &1/2 inch shanks but do not seem to have a bit for reproducing templates.
> 
> ...


----------



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks template tom and woodnut ,i have no hss bits starter sets are modest draper /charnwood tct , must admit completly forgot about the guide bush supplied with router to use with a straight bit, can also see the merits of top bearing bits.

is it normal practise size of stock permiting to use guide bush/straight cutter with plunge in most cases, or use same set up in router table but drill hole in stock for bit,

thank you for your assistance which is very helpfull.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

matey said:


> thanks template tom and woodnut ,i have no hss bits starter sets are modest draper /charnwood tct , must admit completly forgot about the guide bush supplied with router to use with a straight bit, can also see the merits of top bearing bits.
> 
> is it normal practise size of stock permiting to use guide bush/straight cutter with plunge in most cases, or use same set up in router table but drill hole in stock for bit,
> 
> thank you for your assistance which is very helpfull.


You are not alone I wish you the best of luck
"90% of router users do not use template guides" 
"90% would use the router in the router table"

Would I be correct in the above two quotes??? I would be interested in your opinion
Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

"90% of router users do not use template guides" 
"90% would use the router in the router table"

I think that your quotes are pretty accurate, Tom. I use template guides about 50 percent of the times I am using templates, and pattern bits the rest. They both have pros and cons, but I am relying more on templates. I've been burned in the past where the stop collar for the top mounted bearing pattern bit has slipped allowing the bearing to creep up the shank and damaged both my template and the workpiece, something that cannot happen with a template guide. 

As for using the router in the table, I would have to say that at least 75% of my work is done with the router in the table. 90% of the work in the table is done with the fence guiding the work.


----------

